# Spirit combo pump and meter.



## spiritfree (Nov 10, 2010)

I, finally, got trained on pump remote this afternoon. I think it's really great. How do you carry your pump, remote and strips around? Any advice would be great.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 10, 2010)

spiritfree said:


> I, finally, got trained on pump remote this afternoon. I think it's really great. How do you carry your pump, remote and strips around? Any advice would be great.



I carry the remote and strips, and lancet device in the case provided, do you have one of these? Pump is attached to me so not sure what you mean? 

Mostly in my pocket at other times cliped to me.


----------



## ThunderBolt (Nov 10, 2010)

There's a couple of threads already on here about this. One called "pump bag" and another that I can't recall just now. Personally I wouldn't buy anything from the specialist sites as I reckon they're taking liberties by adding the word diabetic to a glorified iPod case. Horses, causes and that lot.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 10, 2010)

I carry my meter in an old OneTouch case, because the one that my meter came with broke....it does a great job if a little bulky. My aim is to pick up something a bit more colourful to carry everything around in - because I am hopeless at remembering to take spare bits and pieces with me lolol.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi , ive just sent off for a Spibelt  but i am currently carrying around in a 3 pocket pencil case which is handy with all the different pockets means i can carry around spare batteries etc ... as well


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for advice. I think a nice cheep and cheerful camera case, with a belt clip might do the job. I'll have a look round tomorrow and see whats about. I'll report back when/if I find anything up to the job.


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 15, 2010)

Well,I looked round shops for a decent size camera case with a clip, to clip onto clothing or belt hooks, to hold pump, strips and testing device, but I couldn't find anything suitable at all. Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bev (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you have a 'spibelt' - you can now get them with two pouches - so can put the pump in one and the meter in the other.Bev


----------



## tracey w (Nov 16, 2010)

spiritfree said:


> I, finally, got trained on pump remote this afternoon. I think it's really great. How do you carry your pump, remote and strips around? Any advice would be great.



did you not get the case that comes with the remote? Or the clip and they gave me two pouches also in the box that everything comes in? If not I would be askinf for them im afraid.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 16, 2010)

Some camers cases on ebay that may be suitable


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Nov 16, 2010)

i wear my pump attached to my leg using the leg strap provided, or the bra one just depends what im wearing


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 16, 2010)

I carry the remote, strips and lancet around in the case provided by Roche.  There is however a fundamental design flaw in the case that I have.  The remote's bluetooth transmitter is at the top of the remote.  The fact that the case stores the strip's tub near the top of the remote and in the same half of the case when you open it means that the tub interferes with the bluetooth connection far more often than I think it would if the tub was stored in opposite side of the case.    But still, it is just a minor irritation and delay if the bluetooth fails to make contact the first time.  

I keep meaning to go to the shops in order to find a suitable mobile phone case to attach the pump to my belt but nine months since getting it I still have not got around to it.    If someone does find one then please let me know!


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 17, 2010)

I've turned the remote round in the case, so that the strips don't get in the way of blootooth. Seems to work ok.


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 18, 2010)

spiritfree said:


> I've turned the remote round in the case, so that the strips don't get in the way of blootooth. Seems to work ok.


Yes I can see that this will work but doesn't it mean that you have to either remove the meter or the strips tub out of the case in order to do a blood test?  Otherwise the case will be in the way.  I am too lazy to keep unfastening something from the case and then reattaching it afterweards every time I test!    I keep the autolet in the case but unfastened.


----------

